# /usr voll - wie am besten lösen?

## inetd

Hi

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu bei Linux (speziell bei gentoo), und hab bei der Installation den Fehler gemacht, zu wenig Platz für die Root (bzw. /usr) -Partition einzuplanen. Ich hab zwei Festplatten á 2 GB in dem PC, auf der ersten liegt /boot, / und die Swap-Partition, auf der zweiten nur /home. "/" ist lt. df 100%(?) voll, das Home Verzeichnis wurde noch nicht verwendet (erst gerade fertiginstalliert).

Was wäre hier am sinnvollsten? Kann ich einfach die 2. HD nochmal neu partitionieren und einen Teil davon (oder gleich alles) nach "/" mounten? Wie groß wird denn /usr so (will auf dem PC eigentlich nur CUPS + Samba installieren und auf dem restlichen Platz ein paar Dateien lagern)?

Danke schonmal!

inetd

----------

## psyqil

2GB ist etwas knapp, aber wenn nicht viel drauf laufen soll, reicht's vielleicht auch schon, /usr/portage/distfiles und /var/tmp/portage zu löschen... Wie groß ist denn Dein swap?

----------

## inetd

Swap sind 512 MB   :Confused: 

Also nach dem Löschen der beiden Verzeichnisse sind 15% freigeworden, also ~ 300 MB. Aber Samba muss ich noch emergen (cups und foomatic sind schon).

----------

## logon

Warum so viel swap?   :Shocked: 

Ich nehme mal an das du 256mb ram hast, ich würde dir empfeheln die Platten zu tauschen und die dann mit nur 256mb oder vielleicht nur 128mb swap zu partitionieren. Dann boot 20mb und / der Rest. Sollte eigentlicht klappen. Dann kannste später die andere 2 GB Platte für /home nehmen und da deine Userdaten ablegen.

----------

## inetd

RAM ist 48 MB. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wieviel Swap man da nehmen soll, daher hab ichs nach Howto-Vorgabe gemacht. Wollte lieber etwas mehr nehmen, anstatt später dann den Swap u.U. doch noch vergrößern zu müssen.

Was meinst du genau mit "Platten tauschen"? Auf der zweiten Festplatte die neuen Partitionen erstellen und dann von der ersten rüberkopieren? Muss ich dann zusätzlich noch physikalisch vertauschen (was ich auf keinen Fall machen will, da bei dem Gehäuse viel zu kompliziert)?

Kann ich nicht einfach von einer Boot-Diskette starten, die Daten von der betreffenden Partition ("/") auf die zweite Festplatte zwischenzeitlich kopieren, die Swap und / Partition neu anordnen (evtl. 1. HD: boot + /, Swap und /home auf die 2. Festplatte), und dann wieder zurückkopieren? Falls ja, muss ich dabei noch irgendwas beachten, außer dass ich die fstab den neuen Partitionen entsprechend anpassen muss?

----------

## psyqil

 :Shocked:  Jetzt wird's ja richtig anstrengend... Reichen die 300MB nicht für Samba? 

Dann vielleicht Swap auf die zweite Platte und

```
swapoff /dev/hda2

mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda2

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt

cp -ar /usr/portage/ /mnt/

rm -rf /usr/portage/*

umount /mnt

mount /dev/hda2 /usr/portage

emerge samba
```

Oder manpages löschen, oder locales... Hast Du noch 'nen Gentoo-Rechner? Dann könnte man richtig einsparen!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## inetd

Die 300 MB reichen vielleicht schon für Samba (keine Ahnung), aber ich hab lieber etwas Reservespeicherplatz, die 2 GB auf /home brauch ich sicher sowieso nicht ganz. Ich werds mal nach deinem Vorschlag versuchen, d.h. Swap Partition auf die 2. Festplatte. Danke dafür schonmal.

Aber ehrlich gesagt blick ich bei dem Mounten noch nicht so ganz durch. Du schlägst vor, mount /dev/hda2 /usr/portage. Was passiert denn z.B., wenn portage > Größe(/dev/hda2) wird (nur mal theoretisch). Nimmt dann die Root-Partition den Überschuss auf? Oder gibt es das nicht, dass ein Verzeichnis quasi auf zwei Partitionen verteilt wird?

----------

## gentop

 *logon wrote:*   

> Warum so viel swap?   

 

Ich würde schon meinen Swap so dimensionieren, dass er min 1,5 mal so groß ist wie der Hauptspeicher. Bin da neulich mit Software Suspend to Disk ins Messer gelaufen, weil der Swap zu klein dimensioniert war! Da muss dann ja immerhin der ganze RAM-Müll reinpassen  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## psyqil

 *inetd wrote:*   

> Was passiert denn z.B., wenn portage > Größe(/dev/hda2) wird (nur mal theoretisch).

 Disk full error...  :Very Happy:  Wenn /usr/portage größer als 512MB werden sollte, dann erstmal nur durch distfiles, in /etc/make.conf kannst Du für die ein anderes Verzeichnis angeben, /home/distfiles scheint sich bei Dir anzubieten.

Und wenn das nur ein CUPS- und Sambaserver ist, such doch mal nach "localepurge" oder anderen Tipps, das letzte an Platz rauszuholen.

Oder vielleicht Debian?  :Embarassed:  

----------

## chodo

Festplatten sind billig wie nie. Was spricht gegen aufrüsten?   :Question: 

----------

## spirou

Verschieb doch einfach z.B. /usr/share auf die freie Parition und setze einen symlink nach /usr/share, das ist die einfachste Lösung.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## inetd

Hmm, auf die Idee mit dem Symlink wär ich net gekommen. Dabei scheint mir das wirklich das einfachste zu sein. Werds nachher gleich mal ausprobieren!

Gegen Aufrüsten spricht zuerst einmal mein Verstand, der mir sagt, in die alte Schrottkiste, die mir schon so viel Ärger bereitet hat, sollte ich keinen müden Cent mehr investieren. Doch hab bei eBay ein paar günstige gebrauchte kleine SCSI-Festplatten gefunden, mal sehn...

----------

## c07

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Wenn /usr/portage größer als 512MB werden sollte

 

Auf ext2 mit 4KB-Blocks braucht der blanke Portagetree schon jetzt fast die vollen 512 MB. Außerdem erzeugt ein normales mkfs.ext2 zu wenig Inodes. Zumindest dann, wenn es knapp über 512 MB sind, was bei ext2/3 die Grenze zu einer großen Partition ist. Man müsste also 

```
mkfs.ext2 -b1024 -i4096 -m0 /dev/hda2
```

 o.Ä. schreiben, damit es sicher funktioniert.

----------

## equinox0r

mal ne ganz blöde idee..

du sagtest 2 platten a 2 gig, das hört sich für mich nach nem raid0 an, kann man ja einfach via kernel machen und irgendwo hier gibts mindestens 2 howtos *g*...

nur so als idee...

----------

